# pouchitis



## Colliemom (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone know what dx code would be used for a patient with "pouchitis?"  I can't seem to find a dx code for this, am I correct in thinking there is no code and this would be billed as colitis? Our physicians will occassionally perform pouchoscopies (44385, 44386) and give a dx of pouchitis.


----------



## Stephanie39 (Jul 9, 2009)

I work for a pathology group. and occasionally we get path reports with a diagnosis of pouchitis.  What I have learned from our pathologist is that a pouch is usually made from some part of the intestine; either small bowel or large bowel, so inflammation of that pouch would either be classified as enteritis or colitis, depending on which part of the intestine it was formed from.


----------



## j.berkshire (Jul 9, 2009)

Pouchitis has been assigned an ICD-9 code effective 10/1/09.  Its code will be 569.71.  All the new, revised and deleted ICD-9  codes effective 10/1/09 are listed at:  http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ICD9ProviderDiagnosticCodes/07_summarytables.asp#TopOfPage

I know that doesn't help you now, but we've needed this code added to ICD-9 for many years.


----------



## mhcpc (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pouchitis*

We use inflammation of ilial reservoir 558.9


----------

